
Show HN: Ki – tiny REST prototyping framework - mess110
https://github.com/mess110/ki
======
mess110
More info: [https://mess110.github.io/blog/ki-
framework/](https://mess110.github.io/blog/ki-framework/)

------
code_research
postgresql please, thanks!

